
Bandwidth Costs Around the World - Smerity
https://blog.cloudflare.com/bandwidth-costs-around-the-world/
======
homero
Today, however, there are six expensive networks (HiNet, Korea Telecom, Optus,
Telecom Argentina, Telefonica, Telstra) that are more than an order of
magnitude more expensive than other bandwidth providers around the globe and
refuse to discuss local peering relationships. To give you a sense, these six
networks represent less than 6% of the traffic but nearly 50% of our bandwidth
costs.

